# Sticky  Book Lover's Link Threadipedia



## Geoffrey

This Threadipedia is designed to help both Newbies and Oldbies find some of the various resources, suggestions and recommendations available in the Book Corner and on the internet in general. In addition to redesigning the existing Book Lover's Links, this includes links to recommendation threads created for specific genres as well as additional links to book resources outside of Kindleboards.

If you have any questions, comments, suggestions or updates for this thread, I set up a Comments thread so we can chat about this list without having the good stuff get lost in the shuffle. 

*KindleBoards Threads of Interest to Book Lovers* 
User Recommendations for Major Genres 
Deals and Discounts
Search Tools
Book Lists and Recommendations
KB Authors by Name
KB eBook Blog List
Kindleboards Books







Members' Monthly Book Counts

*Non-Amazon eBook Sites*
eBook Sites
Free eBooks
Not Necessarily eBooks

*Miscellaneous sites:*
Book Lovers Online Communities
Author Sites recommended by our Members
Miscellaneous Publishing Information Sites


----------



## Geoffrey

*User Recommendations Threads by Genre*

*General Fiction*
Literary Fiction
Historical Fiction
Christian Fiction
Southern Fiction
Contemporary
Humor
Chick Lit
Lad Lit
Women's Fiction
LGBT Fiction
Short Stories
Sports fiction

*Romance*
Romance
Historical Romance
Paranormal Romance

*Speculative Fiction*
Fantasy
Urban Fantasy
Science Fiction
Hard Science
Space Opera
Apocalyptic Fiction
Dystopian Fiction
Alternate History
Superheroes
Zombies

*Mysteries and Thrillers*
Mystery
Cozy Mysteries
Noir
Crime
Suspense
Medical Thriller
Legal Thriller
Psychological Thrillers
Espionage

*Horror*
Horror

*Westerns*
Westerns

*Children/Young Adult*
Recommendations for a 7yo girl
Recommendations for a 11yo girl
Recommendations for a 14yo girl
Recommendations for a 6yo boy reading on a teenage level
Recommendations for a 10yo boy







Recommendations for a 14yo boy

Return to Top


----------



## Geoffrey

*Deals and Discounts*

Bargain Books under $3 by KB Authors
Kindle Daily Deals at Amazon Regularly priced books offered for one day at a steep discount, new book every day. 







Good places to find free kindle books?
Amazon's Great Deals on Kindle! Bargains and Freebies for the Kindle! 







ereaderiq.com user friendly listing of free books at Amazon
Amazon Free Books (all)* 
Amazon Free Books (non-public domain)*

*price range in the URL is in pennies, to set a different price range, say $.01 to $5, enter 1-500 where it says 0-0 in the URL

Return to Top


----------



## Geoffrey

*Search Tools*

*KindleBoards Tools*
Kindleboards' Amazon search tool
Kindleboards' Advanced Search

*Other Places*
Abe Books - General info/ book lovers and a forum devoted to helping you find that book
JungleSearch.com - an Amazon search tool including an extensive list of free books
Fantastic Fiction - Great site for looking up series order!
FictFact - "Dedicated to helping you read fiction book series in order."
Literature Map - search by author to map similar authors. Very fun.
Mysteria.com - a site to track and notify you of ebook releases of your favorite pbooks
Stop You're Killing Me - For mystery lovers: basic series lists, listing by character, location, "if you liked this", award winners, and more
Thriller/Action Precision Booksearch - Search for books by Plot, Main Character, Adversary, Setting or Style
What Should I read Next - search by title or author to find similar books

Return to Top


----------



## Geoffrey

*Top Book Lists and Recommended Books*

Top 4 favorite classic books of all time
NPR's Top 100 Sci-Fi/Fantasy Books 
Agatha Awards 2011
2012 Sideways Awards
Top Ten Book List of 2009
Top Ten Book List of 2010
Top Ten Book List of 2011
Top Ten Book List of 2012

Books Recommended by our Members (April 2013)
Books Recommended by our Members (March 2013)
Books Recommended by our Members (February 2013)
Books Recommended by our Members (January 2013)

Books Recommended by our Members (December 2012)
Books Recommended by our Members (November 2012)
Books Recommended by our Members (October 2012)
Books Recommended by our Members (September 2012)
Books Recommended by our Members (August 2012)
Books Recommended by our Members (July 2012)
Books Recommended by our Members (June 2012)
Books Recommended by our Members (May 2012)
Books Recommended by our Members (April 2012)
Books Recommended by our Members (March 2012)
Books Recommended by our Members (February 2012)
Books Recommended by our Members (January 2012)

Books Recommended by our Members (December 2011)
Books Recommended by our Members (November 2011)
Books Recommended by our Members (October 2011)
Books Recommended by our Members (September 2011)
Books Recommended by our Members (August 2011)
Books Recommended by our Members (July 2011)

Return to Top


----------



## Geoffrey

*Free eBooks*

All Romance Free Reads - Romance
Baen Free Library - Science fiction/Fantasy
Bartleby - Public domain ebooks with primarily online access
Christian Classics Ethereal Library - Public domain Christian ebooks
Diesel Free eBooks - Multiple Genres. Independent authors and publishers.
Digital Book Index - Public domain ebooks
eBooks Libres et Gratuits - French books. Primarily Public domain eBooks
Feedbooks - Multiple Genres. Public domain and Independent Authors
FreeKindleBooks - Public domain ebooks
ManyBooks - Public domain ebooks
MobileRead - Public domain ebooks
Project Gutenburg - Public domain ebooks
Smashwords' Free eBooks - Multiple Genres. Independent authors and publishers.
Spontaneous Derivation - short list of primarily Science Fiction/Fantasy books.
World Public Library Give Away Page - .pdf format. Multiple Genres.

Return to Top


----------



## Geoffrey

*eBook Sites*

All Romance - Romance and erotica
Baen's Webscription - Science Fiction/Fantasy 
Diesel - Multiple Genres. Independent authors and publishers.
Double Dragon Publishing - Multiple Genres. 
Dreamspinner Press - M/M Romance
Feedbooks - Public domain, Traditional and Independent Authors
Fictionwise - Multiple Genres (select multi-format books for Kindle)
Horror-Mall - Horror
Pheonix Pick Store - Science Fiction/Fantasy. Sign up for monthly emailed coupons for free book.
Science Fiction Gateway - Golden Age Science Fiction. 
Smashwords - Multiple Genres. Independent authors and publishers.
World Public Library - .pdf format. Multiple Genres. Annual Fee

*Foreign Language Websites *
eBooks Libres et Gratuits - French books. Primarily Public domain

Return to Top


----------



## Geoffrey

*Not Necessarily eBooks*

Abe Books - General info/ book lovers and a forum devoted to helping you find that book
Archive.org - a wide range of online historical texts and academic books. (not necessarily kindle)
Book Finder - Find new and used books
Fantastic Fiction - Great site for looking up series order!
HarperCollins Author Tracker - Publisher site
Literature Map - search by author to map similar authors. Very fun.
Mysteria - a site to track and notify you of ebook releases of your favorite pbooks
Thriftbooks - Quality used books
Tor Books - Publisher site. Science Fiction/Fantasy

Return to Top


----------



## Geoffrey

*Book Lovers Online Communities*

KB Members on Goodreads
Goodreads 
Shelfari

Return to Top


----------



## Geoffrey

*Author Sites Recommended by Members**

D.M. Arnold - Earthbound Series (free, Science Fiction)
Cory Doctorow - books and stories (free, Science Fiction)
Katherine Kurtz - Rhemuth Castle (Fantasy)
Chuck Palahnuik - The Cult (Transgressional Fiction)
George RR Martin - (Science Fiction/Fantasy)
Terry Pratchett - For all the Discworld lovers (Fantasy, Humor)
Sara Reinke - (free, Romance)
Anne Rice - Vampires and Witches and Angels, Oh My! (Fantasy)
F Paul Wilson - Repairman Jack (Science Fiction, Horror)

*Non-KB Authors only, please.

Return to Top


----------



## Geoffrey

*Miscellaneous Publishing Sites*

Stanford University's Copyright Database - Copyright information lookup site
Amazon Digital Publishing - with some good info on formatting for Kindle

Return to Top


----------



## Geoffrey

*Members' Monthly Book Counts*
Listings by Members of the books they read that month ....

April 2013
March 2013
February 2013
January 2013

December 2012
November 2012
October 2012
September 2012
August 2012
July 2012
June 2012
May 2012
April 2012
March 2012
February 2012
January 2012

December 2011
November 2011
October 2011
September 2011
August 2011
July 2011


----------

